# بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد اطرح هذا المو&#1590



## jesus_love_me (9 يناير 2006)

*بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد اطرح هذا المو&#1590*

*كيفية الحصول على تاريخ ميلاد السيد المسيح

تحتفل الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية والشعب القبطى فى مصر وخارجها بعيد الميلاد المجيد هذا العام وكل عام فى السابع من يناير ، وقد رتبت الكنيسة القبطية أعيادها بقواعد ثابتة منذ بداية المسيحية فى مصر طبقا للتقويم المصرى القديم الذى ورثناه عن أجدادنا الفراعنة . وهذه القواعد لا ولن تتغير أبدا.
أما بخصوص قاعدة الإحتفال بعيد ميلاد السيد المسيح له المجد كالآتى :-
ثلاثة سنوات متوالية يكون العيد يوم 29 كيهك ثم فى السنة الرابعة (التى تقبل القسمة على العدد 4 بدون باقى) يكون فيها العيد يوم 28 كيهك وهكذا.
مثال ذ لك:
-	عيد الميلاد سنة 1705 ش 29 كيهك.
-	عيد الميلاد سنة 1706 ش 29 كيهك .
-	عيد الميلاد سنة 1707 ش 29 كيهك.
-	عيد الميلاد سنة 1708 ش 28 كيهك.
-	عيد الميلاد سنة 1709 ش 29 كيهك.
-	عيد الميلاد سنة 1710 ش 29  كيهك.
-	عيد الميلاد سنة 1711 ش 29 كيهك.
-	عيد الميلاد سنة 1712 ش 28 كيهك ....... وهكذا.
والسبب فى ذ لك: أن الكنيسة تحتفل بعيد البشارة يوم 29 برمهات من كل عام قبطى وبعيد الميلاد يوم 29 كيهك من العام القبطى الذى يليه.
ومجموع الفترة ما بين العيدين من 29 برمهات حتى 29 كيهك 275 يوما. على أساس أن الشهر النسىء 5 أيام فقط كل ثلاثة سنين متوالية.
9 شهور x 30 يوم = 270 + مأيام النسىء = 275 يوما.
ونحن نعلم أن الشهر ياتى كل أربعة سنين مرة ستة أيام بدلا من خمسة أيام، فلو النسىء و6 أيام وعيد الميلاد فى 29 كيهك تكون الفترة 276 عوضا عن 275  يوما.
ولما كانت مدة وجود انلجنين فى أحشاء السيدة العذراء ثابتة بلا  زيادة ولا نقص (275 يوما) ولكى لا  يزيد يوم وتصل المدة إلى 276 يوما لذلك تعيد الكنيسة عيد الميلاد كل أربعة سنين مرة يوم 28 كيهك.
قاعدة ثابتة
السنة القبطية (سنة الشهداء) التى تقبل القسمة على 4 (أربعة) بدون باقى يكون فيها:
1-	عيد الميلاد المجيد يوم 28 كيهك.
2-	مجموع فطر الميلاد مع صوم الرسل 82  يوما.
مع ملاحظة الآتى:-
1-	إذا جاء عيد الميلاد يوم 28 كيهك يستمر الإحتفال به لل يوم التالى وهو 29 كيهك وذلك بإقامة القداس الألهى فى صباح يوم 29 كيهك.
2-	وإذا وافق أيضا 29 كيهك يوم الأربعاء أو الجمعة فى هذه السنة وجب الفطر فيهما ، كما تتلى فى قداس هذا اليوم قراءات يوم 29 كيهك الخاصة لابعيد الميلاد المجيد.
وهنا سؤال يطرح نفسه هل عيد الميلاد 25 ديسمبر أم 7 يناير أم ماذا؟
أولاً:
تعيد الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية لميلاد السيد المسيح يوم 29 من الشهر الرابع الذى للمصريين (حسب نص الدسقولية) أى يوم 29 كيهك (أو 28 كيهك فى السنين الكبيسة).
وهذا يعنى أننا نحن الأقباط الأرثوذكس نعيد حسب التقويم القبطى المصرى الصحيح الذى ورثناه عن أجدادنا منذ أكثر من ألفى عام وإستعملناه منذ بدء المسيحية فى مصر حتى الآن بتوقيتات أعيادنا الدينية والمدنية ولا دخل لنا أطلاقا من الناحية الدينية لا بالتقويم البوليانى ولا بالتقويم الغريغورى الذى آتى به إلى مصر الخديو إسماعيل سنة 1875م عندما إستدان أموال الأفرنج وإضطروه لإستعمال تاريخهم.
ثانياً:
أما الإختلاف ما بين الغربيين الذين يحتفلون  بميلاد المسيح فى يوم 25 ديسمبر من كل عام والشرقيون الذين يحتفلون بميلاد المسيح فى يوم 7 يناير فهذا يرجع إلى أختلاف فى التقويم الذى يتبعه كل من الشرق والغرب للتاريخ فالغرب يتبع التقويم الغريغورى والشرق الذى يتبع التقويم البوليانى المأخوذ عن التقويم المصرى القديم.
وحدث الفرق بين التقويمين بعد التعديل الغريغورى سنة 1582م.
وإليك التفاصيل:-
التقويم البوليانى:
سمى بالتقويم البوليانى نسبة إلى يوليوس قيصر ال رومانى الذى أصدر أمره إلى فلكى مصرى، من مدرسة الأ سكندرية المعروفة فى العالم أجمع، يدعى سوسيجينس sosigenc بأن يجعل يوم 25 مارس (أذار) أول الإعتدال الربيعى.
فجعل السنة الرومانية كالمصرية تماما أى مؤلفة من 365 يوما وربع يوم وأضاف إلى الشهور بعض الأيام حتى تتألف السنة من 365 يوما فى البسيطة و366 يوما فى الكبيسة وسمى الشهرين السابع والثامن من السنة بأسم القيصرين الروميين اللذين أمراه بالإصلاح وهما " يوليوس وأغسطس" فصارت السنة كما يأتى:-
يناير 31  يوما – فبراير فى السنة البسيطة 28  يوما وفى السنة الكبيسة 29 يوما – مارس 31 يوما – إبريل 30 يوما – مايو 31  يوما – يونيو 30  يوما – يوليو 31 يوما – أغسطس 31 يوما – سبتمبر 30 يوما – أكتوبر 31  يوما – نوفمبر 30 يوما – ديسمبر 31 يوما.
وظل إستعمال هذه السنة شائعا فى الشرق والغرب حتى قام غريغوريوس الثالث عشر بابا روما وأمر بناء علىا مشورة الفلكيين بإدخال تعديل السنة المربعة إلى شمسية حقيقية فى سنة 1582 جاعلا يوم 5 أكتوبر هو يوم 15 ولذلك عرف بالتعديل الغريغورى.
التعديل الغريغورى
لا حظ البابا غريغوريوس الثالث عشر فرقا فى موعد الأعياد الثابتة وفى الإعتدال الربيعى عما كان فى أيام مجمع نيقية سنة 325م بما يقدر بعشرة أيام.
فالإعتدال الربيعى بعد أن كان 21 آذار (مارس) الموافق 25 برمهات فى أيام مجمع نيقية 325م تقدم فأصبح يقع فى يوم 11 آذار (مارس) فى سنة 1582م.
فلجأ البابا غريغوريوس إلى علماء اللاهوت ليعرف منهم السبب المباشر فأجابوه بانه ليس لديهم سبب من الناحية الكنسية أو اللاهوتية فالأمر مرجعه إلى الفلك وإلى علماء الفلك فرجع البابا غريغريوس بدوره إلى علماء الفلك فأجابه العلماء ولا  سيما الفلكيان ليلوس lilius وكلفيوس calvius بأن السبب مرجعه إلى حساب السنة إذ وجد هذان العالمان أن الزمن الذى تستغرقه الأرض فى دورانها حول الشمس دورة واحدة كاملة:


ثانية	دقيقة	ساعة	يوم
46	48	5	365
بينما كان يحسب فى التقويم اليوليانى		
	6	365

أى بفرق قدره 11 دقيقة و 14 ثانية.
ومما سبق يتضح لنا أن:
السنة الشمسية اليوليانية تزيد عن الحقيقة التى تم رصدها نحو 11 دقيقة ، 14 ثانية وهى تتجمع يوما كل 128 عام وقد فرقا فى جميع الأعياد الثابتة.
وأصبح هذا الفرق حاليا 13 يوما.
وقد أجرى تعديلا للتقويم اليونانى على ضوء هذه الفروق ورؤى حذف الفروق وإتبعت الطرق التالية:
1-	نام الناس يوم 4 أكتوبر أى ليلة 5 أكتوبر وإ ستيقظوا فى صباح اليوم التالى على أنه 15 أكتوبر وبذلك تلافوا العشرة أيام التى تجمعت من أيام مجمع نيقية.
كما ننام نحن عند ضبط الساعة الصيفية بإرجاع الساعة إلى الخلف وكما نعود وننام لنرد الساعة مرة أخرى عند بدء مواعيد الشتاء.
2-	كما وضعت قاعدة لضمان الأيام التى تستحدث بعد ذلك بأن يحذف 3 أيام من كل 400سنة إذ أن كل 400 سنة بها سنة كبيسة حسب التقويم البوليانى الذى يحسب يوم الكبيس  كل 4 سنوات مرة باستمرار بلا قيد ولا شرط ، واما التقويم الغريغورى فعمد إلى اتباع طريقة بها يتلافى ثلاثة أيام فى كل 400سنة وهو عدم إحتساب السنة القرنية، (نسبة إلى القرن الزمنى وهى ذات الصفرين من اليمين فى الآحاد والعشرات) أنها كبيسة مالم تقبل هذه السنة القرنية القسمة على 400(أربعمائة)، بدون باقى بينما تعتبر كبيسة فى التقويم اليوليانى.
مثال لما حدث:-


السنة القرنية -----       	التقويم اليوليانى -----      التقويم الغريغورى	
1600   ------        كبيسة 366يوم -----       كبيسة 366 يوم               
1700   ------        كبيسة 366يوم -----       بسيطة 365 يوم
1800   ------        كبيسة 366يوم -----       بسيطة 365 يوم
1900   ------        كبيسة 366يوم -----       بسيطة 365 يوم


ملاحظات:
لاحظ أن التقويم الغريغورى يحذف ثلاثة أيام من كل 400 أربعمائة سنة.
بمعنى أنه :-
يحدث فرق بين التقويم اليوليانى والتقويم الغريغورى قدره ثلاثة أيام كل 400 أربعمائة سنة.

ويحذف العشرة أيام وبهذا الضمان رجع الإعتدال الربيعى وكذلك الأعياد الثابتة إلى ما كانت عليه أيام مجمع نيقية وظلت فى مواعيدها بموجب هذا التعديل.
وأما الشرقيون فإذ سار تقويمهم على النظام اليوليانى المأخوذ عن التقويم المصرى القديم وذلك بأحتساب يوم الكبيس فى كل أربع سنوات مرة على طول الخط.
فقد وصل الفرق الآن 13 يوما منذ مجمع نيقية حتى الآن.
وهذا هو السبب فى أن الغربيين يعيدون لميلاد المسيح يوم 25 ديسمبر والشرقيون يوم 7 يناير، وسوف يزداد هذا الفرق فى المستقبل أما نحن الأقباط بنعيد يوم 29 كيهك ثلاثة سنوات متوالية ثم فى السنة الرابعة يوم 28 كيهك ويوافق هذا التاريخ ما يوافق من هذين التقويمين لأنه سيتزحزح اليوم المقابل له فى التقويم الغربى (يناير) بمعدل يوم واحد كل 128 سنة.
تاريخ ميلاد المسيح
كان ميلاد السيد المسيح وما ذكره تلاميذه فى بشائرهم من الظروف التى أحاطت بهذا الميلاد، مقترنا بأحداث تاريخية معروفة ولا سيما فى تاريخ الدولة الرومانية التى كانت تسيطر حينذاك على بلاد اليهود، ومن ثم أصبح من الممكن تحديد التاريخ الذى ولد فيه السيد المسيح ، بيد أن المسيحيين لم يبدأوا فى وضع تقويمهم على أساس ميلاد المسيح ألا بعد أن توقفت الدولة الر ومانية عن إضطهادهم وأقفت المذابح التى كانت تروى فيها الأرض بدمائهم. ثم أصبحت المسيحية هى الديانة الرسمية للدولة الرومانية.
ففى منتصف القرن السادس بدأ راهب رومانى يمس ديونيسيوس أكسيجونوس ينادى بوجوب أن يكون ميلاد السيد المسيح هو بداية التقويم بدلا من التقويم الرومانى الذى يبدأ بتاسيس مدينة روما، والذى كان سائدا فى جميع أنحاء الدولة الرومانية ، وبالفعل نجح هذا الراهب فى دعوته فبدأ العالم المسيحى منذ 532 ميلادية يستخدم التقويم الميلادى.
كيف حسب ديوناسيوس تاريخ الميلاد:
أراد ديونيسيوس أن يكون أبتداء التاريخ هو  سنة ميلاد السيد المسيح له المجد متخذا المدة الفيكتورية وهى 532 سنة (28 x 19) أساسا.
وبعد أن أجرى حسابا وصل إلى أن السيد المسيح ولد سنة 573 لـتأسيس مدينة روما. وإعتبرها سنة واحدة ميلادية.
ولكن ديونسيوس أخطأ فى حسابه إذ أنه ثبت للباحثيين فيما بعد أن التقويم الذى وضعه لميلاد السيد المسيح يتضمن فرقا قدره نحو أربع سنوات لا حقة لتاريخ الميلاد الحقيقى، أى أن تاريخ ميلاد السيد المسيح يسبق السنة الأولى من ذلك التقويم بنحو أربع سنوات.
وقد إستند الباحثون فى ذلك إلى أدلة كثيرة منها:
1-	أن السيد المسيح ولد قبل وفاة هيرودس الكبير ملك اليهود أذ جاء فى إنجيل متى "ولد يسوع فى بيت لحم التى بإقليم اليهودية فى أيام هيرودس الملك" (متى 2 :1 )، ولما كان المؤرخ اليهودى يوسيفوس- الذى عاش فى فترة قريبة العهد من تلك الفترة – قد حدد تاريخ هيرودس بسنة 750 رومانية وهى تقابل سنة 4 قبل الميلاد، وبذلك لا يمكن أن يكون ميلاد السيد المسيح لاحقا لهذا التاريخ وإنما الراجح بناء على القرائن الواردة فى البشائر – أنه ولد فى أواخر سنة 5 أو أوائل سنة 4 قبل الميلاد (أى فى أواخر سنة 749 رومانية أو أوائل سنة 750 رومانية).
2-	حسب ما ورد فى أنجيل لوقا إذ يقول بدأ السيد المسيح خدمته الجهارية فى السنة الخامسة عشرة من حكم طيباريوس قيصر. وكان حين إبتداء يبشر فى الثلاثين من عمره (راجع لوقا 3 : 1 ، 21، 23) ولما كان طيباريوس قيصر قد حكم الدولة الرومانية سنة 765 رومانية يكون السيد المسيح قد بلغ الثلاثين من عمره بعد خمسة عشر عاما من هذا التاريخ. أى سنة 780 رومانية . وبذلك يكون قد ولد سنة 750 رومانية أى سنة 4 قبل الميلاد.
3-	بعض المؤرخين القدامى، ومنهم سافيروس سالبيشيوس، ونيكونورس كاليستوس قرروا أن تاريخ ميلاد المسيح كان قبل مقتل الأمبراطور الر ومانى  يوليوس قيصر بأثنين وأربعين سنة ، أى فى سنة 4 قبل الميلاد وفقا للتقويم الذى وضعه ديونيسيوس اكسيجونوس.
إلا أن الباحثيين وإن كانوا قد تبينوا هذا الفرق فى التقويم الذى وضعه ديونيسيوس والذى يؤدى إلى تحديد تاريخ ميلاد المسيح بأواخر السنة الخامسة، أو أوائل السنة الرابعة قبل الميلاد بدلا من السنة الأولى الميلادية فإن أولئك الباحثيين إذ وجدوا أن تقويم ديونيسيوس قد جرى العمل به زمانا طويلا، وقد إستقرت عليه الأوضاع فى كل البلاد المسيحية بحيث يؤدى تغييره إلى كثير من الأرتباك والبلبلة، أثروا أن يحتفلوا به، فظل ساريا حتى اليوم.



*


----------



## محب جدا (1 فبراير 2006)

انا كده متلغبط خالص
سؤال واحد:
ميلاد السيد المسيح 7 يناير ولا 25 ديسمبر

من الاخر يعني


----------



## same7na_2 (24 أبريل 2013)

محب جدا قال:


> انا كده متلغبط خالص
> سؤال واحد:
> ميلاد السيد المسيح 7 يناير ولا 25 ديسمبر
> 
> من الاخر يعني



http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/77/31.gif


----------



## Jesus is the truth (24 أبريل 2013)

محب جدا قال:


> انا كده متلغبط خالص
> سؤال واحد:
> ميلاد السيد المسيح 7 يناير ولا 25 ديسمبر
> 
> من الاخر يعني


----------



## tamav maria (24 أبريل 2013)

معلومات رائعه جدا
استفدت منها كتير 
اشكرك لمجهودك الرائع


----------

